# Please Help! SAB delivery of twins on different days



## btucker76 (May 28, 2008)

We have an OB patient that has an incompetent cervix. 

Baby B was fetal demise at 14.6 wks and physician delivered Baby B.

Six days later, Baby A deceased/fetal demise at 15.5 wks and patient had another vaginal delivery.

After reading a posts, ACOG states the baby under 20-22 weeks isn't fetal demise. Is that correct? If babies are considered SAB, would I bill this as 59812, 2 separate times?

Thank you soooo much! Becky


----------

